# Bengal person in Arizona



## Peggi (Jun 21, 2006)

I'm pleased to introduce our cat family members, Apollo, Monte, Bianca, Hannah and Ronin (Bengal Cats); and Leah (Savannah Cat). These cats have amazing personalities. I'm blessed to share with them.









 

Peggi
www.CactusRun.net
Bengal Cats and Savannah Cats


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Peggi, beautiful cat!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Hi Peggi and welcome!!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Welcome to the forum :kittyturn 
That is a fantastic picture! Hope you enjoy your stay


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Lovely picture and welcome aboard Peggi


----------



## roseeden (May 18, 2005)

Oh my goodness!!! He is such a cutie!!!

What is the difference between a Bengal and a Savannah?


----------



## BastFille (Aug 13, 2005)

Yay! Learning!

Welcome!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That's a stunning shot, Peggi!  Welcome to you and your furry family.


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

shengmei said:


> Oh my goodness!!! He is such a cutie!!!
> 
> What is the difference between a Bengal and a Savannah?


The Bengal Breed was created by breeding a Domestic Tabby with the Asian Leopard. The Savannah was I believe was Bengal with the African Serval


----------



## Bengal Cat (Aug 17, 2004)

Oh and welcome Peggy that pic looks alot like my Keya 2 yr old female Bengal.....


----------

